# HELP Build - Matt Willis Reef - RIP 01-20-2018



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm sure some of you heard about this story about Matt Willis. For those that do not, here's the short version. Matt went out chasing those dream fish offshore out of Ft. Morgan w/ a few buddies and a Capt. They anchored for the night, they awoke to Matt being missing. Just a terrible accident. Please Help a local family going through a tough time. Then maybe catch fish! They're building a Reef to be dropped at the coordinates he went missing. This is a relative of my wife and I told them I'd post up for the local fishing community. Help if you can, Thanks for reading. Tag Tracy Moody if you donate. Come on Pensacola fishing community, Help a Local. 
http://www.facebook.com/donate/694099740940000/


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

*Update*

I thought I might give ya'll(lol) an update!!! As of 10:26 mountain(lol) either 11;26 or 12'26 ya'lls time. They have raised $6830.00 w/ a goal of $7500. Lets help this local family honor their Father, Brother, Son and overall great dude. 



, Hers is the link to latest news story and reef design. Thank you all for reading. BTW, his brother works at GTs on the Bay. I haven't cleared it w/ him(LOL), but if anyone donates. they can stop by and mention it to Aaron, and i'd be willing to bet he'd buy an app or drink. If not tell him to put it on Tracy/Landon tab. We will buy. Thanks all for reading and/or helping.


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

*An Update, GOAL reached*

The Goal was reached! This reef is being built and will be deployed sometime in the future. Hopefully some people will be able to fish this reef in the future. Thanks all for reading and a BIG Thanks to those who donated.:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Wonderful memorial. Little late finding this. Any other continued fundraiser for family, etc.?
Gods comfort to the family.


----------

